# stax Problem



## YAT (7. Mai 2009)

hey...
ich wieder ^^

oehm ich hab ein kleines Prograemmschen geschrieben das eine xml datei ausliest ...
an den attribut namen kommen ohne Probleme nur an den Inhalt der attribut komm ich einfach nich ran...

hier mal der code
	
	
	
	





```
public class TestEventStaX {

	private String configFile;

	public void setFile(String configFile) {
		this.configFile = configFile;
	}

	public void readConfig() {
		try {	String att;
			String output;
			XMLInputFactory inputFactory = XMLInputFactory.newInstance();
			InputStream in = new FileInputStream(configFile);
		XMLEventReader eventReader = inputFactory.createXMLEventReader(in);

			Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
			System.out.print("Type which attributes you want to display: ");
			att = input.nextLine();
			while (eventReader.hasNext()) {       
				
				XMLEvent event = eventReader.nextEvent();
				if (event.isStartElement()) {
		String vergleich = event.asStartElement().getName().toString();
					if (vergleich.equals(att)) {
						System.out.println(event+"\t"+[COLOR="Red"]??VALUE????[/COLOR]);
						event = eventReader.nextEvent();
						
					}
				}
			}
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
				System.out.println("FILE NOT FOUND");
		} catch (XMLStreamException e) {	
			System.out.println("XML FEHLER");
		}

	}

	public static void main(String args[]) {
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		TestEventStaX read = new TestEventStaX();
		String file="ncbi.xml";
		read.setFile(file);
		read.readConfig();
	}
}
```

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das value komme??
Danke 


gruß
YAT


----------



## vogella (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ein einfaches Beispiel findest Du hier: Java and XML - Tutorial

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## YAT (8. Mai 2009)

hi cool
danke danke 
habs hinbekommen 

idiotischer fehler =( *schaem*


```
System.out.println(event.asCharacters().getData());
```
hatte ich schon ausprobiert gehabt aber ich hatte es nicht nach


```
event = eventReader.nextEvent();
```


naja kann passieren 

Danke


----------



## YAT (8. Mai 2009)

mhm zu frueh gefreut.... >.<

hab ein weiteres Problem..
ich hab das programm erst lokal getestet einwandfrei hats funktioniert jetzt hab ichs auf nen server geschoben un da is der heap space voll...

hab gelesen das stax unter java 6 nich ganz einwandfrei laeuft...
lokal hab ich java 5 

nun stellt sich die frage wie bekomm ich das Problem geloest?
habt ihr eine idee??


----------

